# Scent-tite chair blind



## Stan in SC (Nov 15, 2007)

I recently decided that I would not hunt from a tree anymore.You reach a certain age where you realize that an inadvertant fall could screw you up for whatever time you have left.
Got to looking around for alternatives and came across something new.Chair blinds.Been using grounds blinds at times over the years and this thing looks neat.Good concealment,portable enough at 12 pounds,comfortable,keeps you out of a cold wind and a little rain won't end your day.
Found it on sale for $39.99 at Natchez in Chattanooga and ordered one.
We had just sat down to supper last night when there was a knock on the door.Got there just in time to see UPS guy waving over his shoulder as he climbed back into his truck and there was a package he left sitting by the door.
Later I unpacked it.Hmmm,pretty light.Nice carrying case with backpack straps.I set it down on the floor and opened the chair,sat down in the chair and reached back and pulled the blind over my head and down in front of me.
Poof,that's all there is and I was hunting ready.
Big front opening that you can adjust the size of by zippers,two more small windows on each side that can be zippered.Appears to have excellent 180 degree visibility.Got some extra "move around" room inside and I could picture my small propane heater on a cold cold day.
The whole thing seems well thought out and well made.It even had a pocket on the carrying case and four small tent stakes to stake it down in a wind.Good idea.
A person would have to be mindful of moving a rifle around inside prepatory to shooting at game but there is room.Also it might be good to wear a black upper garment when inside to make you blend with the black inside and not stand out when you are viewed from outside.
The chair has arms and a drink pocket in one arm.It is quite comfortable enough and it wouldn't take much to hear snoring coming from inside.
After a proper time of hunting in the living room it was time to see how this thing packs up.I remember last year when I bought the Ameristep Doghouse and had it open in the living room.Came time to pack it up and that took some doing.20 minutes later I felt like I had done three rounds with a professional wrestler.Finally got it packed up.Whew!
The chair blind fooled me.You fold back the blind,get out of the chair,turn around and fold up the chair.That's it.There's a strap that compresses it and it goes easily back in the carrying case.Takes less than a minute.
I can easily picture some places I know where this blind is going to be just the thing for not only deer hunting but turkey hunting also.
Any comments,experience or tips anyone has on use of these will be definitely appreciated.I think it is a good step forward and that use of these is going to affect deer hunting techniques a lot.

Stan


----------



## rip18 (Nov 15, 2007)

I know several folks (at least 7) that are using these as photography blinds & they to a person quite happy with them.  Moving a 500 mm or 600 mm lens on a tripod in there with you can be tough, but that is doable...

http://www.naturescapes.net/112007/jh1107.htm

I just ordered the new 'mag" version of the Ameristep chair blind hoping that I can fit my camera/tripod & little critter in there with me...  It should be here this week as well...


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Nov 15, 2007)

I ordered the Ameristep Chair blind a few months ago.  I got the regular one, not the oversized.  I have to say it's a piece of crap.  It broke after only using it the second time.  I would have returned it but it sat in my garage for 3 months before I opened it.  Now I wish I would have taken it out when it arrived and put it up and down a couple of times.  Maybe I'll take a look at the Scent Tite Blind, even though I cant order from Natchez being in GA.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 15, 2007)

I have the Ameristep version, too.  I have had nothing but good luck with it.   

Ga_game_hunter:  I have heard that Ameristep has great customer service- you might want to contact them.  I haven't heard many negative comments about them, so you may have ended up with a lemon.

So far, I have been pretty rough on mine and it has taken it in stride. 

The first time I used my blind, I had a group of five does walk within 15 yards of me.  Too bad I was on a buck-only hunt!


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Nov 15, 2007)

This morning I went to the website and sent an email to Ameristep's Customer Service.   I bought it from Cabela's but know I cannot return it to them now being almost 4 months ago.  I ended up taking it completely apart so I could atleast use the chair so it would be impossible to ship it back to them.  I guess I'll wait and see what happens.  I have used and enjoy their Doghouse blinds and Outhouse blinds.


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 15, 2007)

Stan, I bought the exact blind you have at the Outdoor Blast and have used it once on a trial run. Seems to work pretty good.  I will be using mine for photography, not hunting. I am looking forward to setting up on the swamp later in the year.  Sets up fast and take down is a breeze. I've been practicing with it and can set it up and take it down with my eyes closed. Hopefully, I can do this in the dark.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, being that I needed a blind for me and daughter to get in for the rest of the season.....I stopped by Academy today and picked up an Eastman's Double Chair blind. Gotta get out in the yard in a few to learn it. She and I plan to use it for the better part of the day tomorrow. I picked up a set of shooting stix for her to use while in it.

I'm trying my doggone best to get her in a spot for a good buck. We had him at 6yds last time, but we were sitting "rump" to the ground against a tree and he passed by on her off side. She couldn't get on him. I'm thinking this will greatly aide us since we need to abandon the stands and get in the thickets !!!


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 15, 2007)

FYI, I just tried the Sit-rite version. I'm sending it back. I still like the concept, so I guess I'll try the Ameristep or one of the others. But I don't recommend this one. They don't give enough material on the blind part for it to stay open all the way. The front bungees up and leaves an 8-10" gap at the bottom. No place or way to stake it down. Also the original packing was too small and the blind supports were bent, just so they could get it in the box. They could be bent back, but still I don't like the idea of them being bent back and forth. 

Pass on this one.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 15, 2007)

When I got to messing with it.....I noticed it's a Natureview blind..not Eastman's. Those were the normal blinds I looked at. I like this one. Easy to unpack and repack. Way too easy to setup and breakdown. Seats sit low like I wanted them to!!! Good viewing area. Will it last? That's to be told. If you tried the same one I bought, than yes...this one rides up on the front section. I had a pack of small tent stakes that I sharpend to a strong point with the grinder. I used one for the middle and one on each corner. Punched them through the ground flap and it holds it down. Total blind seems like it will stay still and not flap around while you move in the seats. For me and my daughter I give it a high rating thus far !!! It was $69 at Academy in Athens.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 15, 2007)

Todd, Sit-rite and Natureview are different brands. (might be same factory (who knows these days)). The carrying bag wasn't very useful either. I still like the idea, just will look for a better execution of the concept.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 15, 2007)

I have one question.................

do ya'll clear leaves out first getting to bare ground on the inside area......then set blind........then push leaves back up around bottom of blind on the outside ??????


----------



## Todd E (Nov 16, 2007)

My daughter and I went today. Signed in at 1120am. I think when we got setup and situated, it was like 1230pm. She loved it, never got uncomfortable, even took a nap,.........and sit there til dark. I have to say it suited her.....for a 14 y/o girl to sit that long !!!!!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Nov 17, 2007)

They do look nice


----------



## Stan in SC (Nov 17, 2007)

I got a chance to try out the chair blind this afternoon.My young friend called me about 2PM and said let's try the public land.
I walked in to a spot where deer seem to pass thru a lot.Took less than a minute to open the case,set the chair down and pull the blind over me.
I had plenty of room and visibility was good with all 5 windows open.I practised raising my rifle and found it very doable with some care.The chair is comfortable.
I see no way that you could bow hunt from this.
I had birds and squirrels playing all around me.Saw no deer but it was good to get out.
I do like this and plan to use it a lot.

Stan


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 21, 2007)

These things are great, I got the AmeriStep version when they first came out on the market, and just killed a doe out of mine last week.  Here's some things I have learned after using mine for almost 2 seasons now.  1) Go get yourself a short barrelled gun like a 30/30 or a NEF Handirifle.  It's really hard to swing a regular length rifle around in one of these things.  2) They work great with a crossbow and really open up alot of possibilities during archery season. 3) During gun season, try to keep the main clamshell opening closed up as small as you can and use your side windows as your primary shooting openings. The deer do not like seeing a big black hole like that. The bigger the black hole opening, the more nervous the deer seem to be. 4) Scrape the ground clean with your boot before you set it up so you don't rustle the leaves.  5) Don't leave it set up unattended in windy weather without staking it down.  They blow away very easily.  Good luck, hope you enjoy hunting with yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## Stan in SC (Nov 21, 2007)

Ozzie,
I already have an NEF Handi rifle in 45-70.My usual deer rifle is a Remington Model Seven but I do hunt a lot with a .44Magnum Ruger Super Redhawk pistol so I'm set with relatively short firearms.Thank you for the tips though.
I used the chair blind again today and had 12 really big turkeys feed right past me and they never knew I was there.This thing is really slick!!

Stan


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 22, 2007)

Yep, these things don't even register with turkeys. I have had mature gobblers come within 4 feet of me.  Deer will look you over as something new, but after a few seconds their tails will start swishing from side to side and they will continue on their way.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 26, 2007)

*Ground Blind*

I'll be looking around for a ground blind, and just realized from the suggestions, I can take the photographer wife out for some wildlife picture taking, using a hunter ground blind.  

I'm in the market for a GPS.  I may get one with a map, that she can use driving to shooting locations.  

I got this for you, honey.

She once bought a handtruck for a specific one-time use.  
I got to use it hauling boxes, rifles, and stuff from the vehicle to the rifle bench.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, you fellas helped me make up my mind. I just ordered one for a photography blind (mainly cause they didn't have the blind I really wanted in stock and I'd been considering this one anyway). Guess I'll get to try her out in a couple weeks.


----------



## Stan in SC (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm going to order a second one from Natchez while they have them on sale for $39.99.This is just to have a spare and they will never be cheaper.

Stan


----------



## littlewolf (Nov 27, 2007)

*natchez*

looks like they don't ship to GA. Not an option on their website anyway...


----------

